# What does "shapo" mean?



## Shaun (28 Jul 2008)

I had this shouted at me from a car yesterday. I assume it's a cycling thing as they had two nice looking road bikes on the back.

What does "shapo" mean?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Smeggers (28 Jul 2008)

chapeau.

Its a french thing which means "hats off". Its actually someone being nice for a change!


----------



## dodgy (28 Jul 2008)

Shorthand for 'nice one mate'. You often see it in cycling forums, but it doesn't work well unless it's spoken imo.

Dave.


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Jul 2008)

As smeggers said. I haven't had this said to me (nor "Allez, Allez"). 

Hopefully you didn't give them the finger thinking they were being rude.


----------



## marinyork (28 Jul 2008)

I had someone shout "oi, you've got a massive lump on your back, that's dangerous!" recently.


----------



## Alan Biles (28 Jul 2008)

In Ft.William earlier this year I had someone say "Break a spoke" as we parted. The cycling equivalent of 'Break a leg' I suppose but it did leave me wondering what a suitable reply might be. "Get a puncture", maybe?

A


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> As smeggers said. I haven't had this said to me (nor "Allez, Allez").



I've had both, in French, in France, from Frence people, when I was on my recumbent. Especially struggling up hill.... Gives you a real boost!


----------



## abchandler (29 Jul 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> (nor "Allez, Allez")



The translated version is also popular in Ireland. Well Mrs Doyle likes it anyway...


----------



## Smeggers (29 Jul 2008)

abchandler said:


> The translated version is also popular in Ireland. Well Mrs Doyle likes it anyway...


----------



## yenrod (29 Jul 2008)

Admin said:


> I had this shouted at me from a car yesterday. I assume it's a cycling thing as they had two nice looking road bikes on the back.
> 
> What does "shapo" mean?
> 
> ...



..what a poseur 

Shoulda said "merci" Shaun


----------



## byegad (29 Jul 2008)

Chapeau! is a great compliment if said by the right person.


----------



## asterix (29 Jul 2008)

It's 'Bon Courage' at the _foot_ of the mountain!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jul 2008)

Admin said:


> I had this shouted at me from a car yesterday. I assume it's a cycling thing as they had two nice looking road bikes on the back.
> 
> What does "sha*m*po" mean?



It means you should use 'Head & Shoulders' as you've got dandruff on your hat!


----------



## Tynan (29 Jul 2008)

admin of a cycle site and needs to ask that?

tsk


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2008)

Tynan said:


> admin of a cycle site and needs to ask that?
> 
> tsk



I know, but I'm still learning ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tynan (29 Jul 2008)

only joking fella

mostly


----------

